

Pivot Place - rosswickman
http://pivot.place

======
Stratoscope
It all sounds like a great idea, but you seriously need to hire a good writer
and copyeditor. I don't know when I've seen quite so many misspellings,
grammar errors, and odd or confusing wording. This hurts your credibility.

"gettng", "statup", "What entrepreneur's lack today", "the door to numerous
possibility", "the latests information", "you are promised to get in the right
direction for your success", "creating a stage where everything is possible".

You could probably hire someone for a few hundred bucks to clean all this up
and give you a much more professional presentation. It would be money well
spent.

------
jen729w
I'm not sure what I'd be paying for here other than, basically, a forum?

You say that Pivot Place provides "a platform", but does that actually mean
you have tools for me to showcase my product? idea? give other users access to
internal views/tools? documentation? etc.?

I'm not sure what's stopping someone stealing your idea and duplicating it on
Reddit? What's the actual IP you've built here?

------
andyfleming
So, they are using the connect develop logo as their own?

[https://connectdevelop.com/](https://connectdevelop.com/)

(I am aware that the icon is in font-awesome which is probably why they used
it)

------
shrock0328
Sounds like you might get sued by Pivotal
Labs([http://pivotallabs.com](http://pivotallabs.com))

